
The Future of Startup Funding - Cmccann7
http://www.paulgraham.com/future.html
======
david927
The logical next step is crowd-sourced, micro-equity. The only barrier so far
has been legal and regulatory but these will be overcome soon.

------
supadog
Isn't self funding the future of start-up funding, servers are cheap, software
is cheap, who needs VC's to fund a start-up anymore? Sure once you have a
proven business model and profits and you need to scale quickly a VC maybe an
option but are you a "start-up" at that stage?

~~~
dagw
Not all start-ups can be launched with only a low end vps slice running a
stack of open source software. There are still a whole bunch of business ideas
that require at least some start-up capital.

